# How to Setup Windows 10 for Audio



## ReleaseCandidate (Feb 28, 2021)

All parts are already online, sorry if that has already been posted:
Unofficial, but from a MS guy who knows what he is talking about









Unofficial Windows 10 Audio Workstation build and tweak guide - Part 1


Part 1 of 3. Tweaks and optimizations for getting the most out of your Windows 10 workstation, when using with a DAW.




aka.ms


----------

